# Cloverdale PX Lacquer Primer



## uMinded (Apr 30, 2013)

What is the proper way of using this stuff?! I read the label and MSDS sheet and am having a heck of a time with it!

1) It's VERY thick, yet cut sheet says requires no thinning.

2) To thick to roll or brush on, will require tons of sanding.

3) Drys so fast if you do more than 1sqft any drips will be tacks and smoothing causes clump trails.

4) It is the strongest fume product I have tried in my life. A Organic Vapour respirator is a must to even open the bloody can.

My previous method of finishing white cabinets was with BIN tinted shellac sealer and cloverdale pro white tinted lacquer. (both sprayed) PX Primer is listed as the Pro Lacquer base and I need some high sheen finishes.

Any tips or did I get an off can or something??


----------



## spraymannn (Jul 14, 2016)

Cloverdale paints PX Primer is a product I've been using for over 10 yrs now & is intended for spray application. It's a dream to spray & im using airless, a Graco 390 or a Lemmer diaphragm machine. 
It's so easy to work with and drys so fast that you can recoat 5 minutes after your first. 
Use a small tip like a 409 or a fine finish 410
And you can build with this product 3-4 coats in 1/2 hr. I usually don't sand between the 1st & 2nd but like to let it dry solid and sand between each coat from that point on. I do a lot of Oak cabinet jobs, tons of those kitchens where install in the late 80's and 90's and PX Primer is all I will use to bond and smooth out the oak grains 
Brush & roll with this product is not the way to go at all, has to be sprayed, and yes use your respirator !!
Hope this helps.
Cheers!


----------



## uMinded (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I have started spraying the PX primer and have got much better results after thinning a 1000cc cup with ~1tbsp of lacquer thinner to help it flow better.

My first can was a dud. Took it back and they dug a yellow sludge off the bottom of the can, I think it sat for too long and the catalyst hardened or something.

I am having problems with coverage though. I use drywall putty to fill in any dents but the texture difference is noticeable. The BIN synthetic shellac seals 10x better then a primer will cover everything evenly.

I also have found that sealing and 2 coats of primer on the whole 4×8 sheet of plywood before cutting makes life a lot faster. I can spray into the corners of the assembled cabinet but the blowback from the air gun is annoying.


----------



## uMinded (Apr 30, 2013)

Would you be able to recommend a weekend woodworker airless sprayer? Wagner seems to be the only sub $200 brand.


----------

